# Einstieg in Mikroprozessoren



## StonedBeer (26. September 2009)

Servus,

vorab: Bitte nicht hauen falls das hier das falsche Forum ist.

Zum Thema: Ich würde gerne anfangen, ein bisschen mit Elektrotechnik rumzuprobieren^^
Interessieren würden mich Mikroprozessoren und was man damit alles machen kann und wie das geht.
Ich suche quasi was zum Einsteig, durchaus auch etwas ausführlicher. Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts im Internet finden können, was auf meinem Niveau ist (also alles zu hoch).
Kennt ihr dazu gute Seiten/Magazin/Bücher?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## ngi (27. September 2009)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen:

AVR-Einstieg leicht gemacht - RN-Wissen
AVR-Tutorial - Mikrocontroller.net
AVR-Tutorial

hf


----------



## lemur (4. November 2009)

bei Conrad gib es doch Anfänger Bausätze


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

Die sind aber schweineteuer.

Als erstes musst du dich auf einen Controller und eine Programmiersprache festlegen.

Bei den Mikrocontrollern bekommst du für 15€ ein kleines Board für den ATmega, da würde ich aber gleich das Erweiterungsboard dazu kaufen, kostet nur 25€, insgesamt also nur 40€.

Der PIC Mikrocontroller ist auch recht verbreitet, ist für den Elektroniker auch prüfungsrelevant, ich hab mit trotz dessem für den ATmega entschieden, denn bei dem bekommt man die günstigen Pollin Bausätze und viele interessante Projekte sind für diesen verfügbar. Zudem nehmen wir den PIC in der AWS auch durch, von demher lerne ich so mehr.

Bei der Programmiersprache gibt es die Basic ähnlich Bascom-AVR, ist aber kostenpflichtig, dann noch C (nicht exakt das C vom Computer, man muss sich umgewöhnen bzw. dazu lernen), dann direkt binär oder auch Assembler, Assembler ist prüfungsrelevant, ich hab mich deswegen für Assembler entschieden.

C hat da natürlich ein paar Vorteile für den Anfänger, aber Assembler hat auch seine Vorteile - man lernt den µC besser kennen.

Ich hab aber noch nicht viel mit µC gearbeitet, mir fehlt dazu einfach die Zeit.

Für dem Anfang hab ich mir mal ein Buch per Fernleihe geholt, hier der Link zu dem Buch bei Amazon:

Mikrocomputertechnik mit Controllern der Atmel AVR-RISC-Familie: Programmierung in Assembler und C - Schaltungen und Anwendungen: Amazon.de: Günter Schmitt: Bücher

Es gibt aber  auch einfachere Bücher, einfach mal bei Amazon reinschauen, die haben da massig da.


----------

